#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Firmware HG8245H

## fhayashi

Galera,

alguém tem o firmware da ONU Huawei HG8245H ?

Já registrei uma lá no site esupport da Huawei mas não tem nenhum para baixar. Se alguém tiver, agradeço.

[]s

----------

